# Remove "weed" taste from canna butter.



## mattman (Apr 23, 2012)

Okay I love cannabis, but I hate the taste! It literally makes me gag and cringe just to think about it. I have made many incredible batches of brownies, but Always have to hold my nose and swallow the damn things whole. So, how do I remove the taste? I usually make my canna butter by placing the green in a mason jar with high saturated fat butter. I then place the jar into a pot of boiling water, I let it sit for 5-10 min then reduce to a simmer. I then let it sit at this stage for 5-10 hours. Once complete, I run the product through cheese cloth and then use the canna butter. What can I do to remove the taste?


----------



## Harrekin (Apr 24, 2012)

mattman said:


> Okay I love cannabis, but I hate the taste! It literally makes me gag and cringe just to think about it. I have made many incredible batches of brownies, but Always have to hold my nose and swallow the damn things whole. So, how do I remove the taste? I usually make my canna butter by placing the green in a mason jar with high saturated fat butter. I then place the jar into a pot of boiling water, I let it sit for 5-10 min then reduce to a simmer. I then let it sit at this stage for 5-10 hours. Once complete, I run the product through cheese cloth and then use the canna butter. What can I do to remove the taste?


Iv read a thread on here about "washing" the butter to remove any green colour and that sharp, bitter, nasty taste but it always seemed like too much effort. Cant remember the method. 

Iv found masking the flavour works well with peanut butter, chocolate and vanilla essence(not necessarily all together). Bake it into butter cookies to give more "masking" flavour options than just chocolate brownies. 

Ultimately it's just about getting fucked up tho, but I hope this helps.


----------



## gioua (Apr 24, 2012)

Matt... I do the EXACT same method to make oil (kills the smell 100% while cooking) as long as you keep the mason jar closed. I can only say the diff from your method was I add water in my mason jar. then once done freeze it and separate the oil-water this will kill some of the GREEN taste... I am not a fan of that either. (but decarbing the green b4 adding to the oil-water helps add more of a nutty flavor.) I would use half water half oil and about 1 oz green


----------



## Doobius1 (Apr 24, 2012)

If you google 'ghee' or clarified butter you will find how to make it easy. The fat in the butter (cream) is separated and just use the pure ghee. Also washing your butter in pure clean water a second time really reduces the flavour. I make ginger cookies and cant taste any cannabis flav


----------



## ThatGuy113 (Apr 24, 2012)

People have said I make the best tasting butter/edibles. I simply use this method, except at the end I add extra chocolate chips to the package. 

https://www.rollitup.org/cooking-cannabis/100957-how-make-cannabutter-w-pics.html


----------



## gioua (Apr 24, 2012)

Doobius1 said:


> If you google 'ghee' or clarified butter you will find how to make it easy. The fat in the butter (cream) is separated and just use the pure ghee. Also washing your butter in pure clean water a second time really reduces the flavour. I make ginger cookies and cant taste any cannabis flav


so I have seen the Ghee here locally it's aprox 12$ about a 32 oz jar. Because this is clarified or refined (I guess I see it as a Concentrate?) will I still need the same amounts of ghee as I would use oil=butter?


----------



## spongey600 (Apr 24, 2012)

I buy unsalted butter and use a syringe to remove the milk fats. This takes time but the product cokes.out much better. I also do not.use water i just mix what i have left after removing milk fats and double boiler the mix on low.for 10hours(like to insure max absorption) theen cheese pour through a fine seive. Followed by cheese cloth. I make chocolate with my butter and there is very little herb flavor.


----------



## Moldy (Apr 24, 2012)

I've heard (and sorry I can't find the link) that before you do anything is to put the weed material into a pot of water and bring it to boil then turn it off right away. Let it cool down then just pour out the water using a strainer which is supposed to extract a lot of the green color and taste. Then use the normal method of boiling with the butter added, etc.


----------



## ohmy (Apr 24, 2012)

So far i found that making oat meal cookies hides the taste very well... i add water to the mix to pull a lot of trash out...last batch was chronic and all the cookies tasted like chronic yummi


----------



## skunkpunk13 (Apr 24, 2012)

the last batch i made didnt have much of a weedy flavor and turned out dan-k im talking about knockouts lol i used a ounce of trim to a pound of butter then i filled a crock pot with the green then filled up half way with water then add the butter and i keep it on low for 24 hours the only thing i can taste is a little bit of the terrpins and a very faint weed flavor but ive used it on just noodles and it really wasn't that bad at all quite palatable.


----------



## mattman (Apr 25, 2012)

thanks everyone for the responses. I am going to try the ghee. Something else I thought of was to make dry ice hash to remove most of the plant matter and then use the hash in the mixture. I am going to try this before I buy the ghee and ill let everyone know how it go's.


----------



## Dbozz628 (Apr 28, 2012)

Also Vanilla Beans work to help flavor the butter. Almond extract works well, as does a shot of espresso or instant coffee with chocolate.


----------



## moaninbone (Jan 13, 2020)

Try coating a cracker with a layer of cannabutter and cover with a generous amount of your favorite chip dip.


----------



## OldMedUser (Jan 13, 2020)

Dbozz628 said:


> Also Vanilla Beans work to help flavor the butter. Almond extract works well, as does a shot of espresso or instant coffee with chocolate.


You bought any vanilla beans lately? Try $6 each. Wife bought 3 for $18 and a bottle of EverClear to make vanilla extract. Nice stuff and a lot cheaper than sore bought. Huge storms in Madagascar wiped out a lot of vanilla plantations a few years ago and companies like Nestles went to real vanilla for many of their products increasing demand by a hug amount pushing prices thru the roof.



mattman said:


> thanks everyone for the responses. I am going to try the ghee. Something else I thought of was to make dry ice hash to remove most of the plant matter and then use the hash in the mixture. I am going to try this before I buy the ghee and ill let everyone know how it go's.



Don't need to buy ghee. Just heat unsalted butter and skim the crud off the top, add pot then cook for an hour, cool enough to add twice as much water as butter, bring to simmer and whisk well for 10 min. Strain well while pouring it all into a bowl and refrigerate overnight then lift the hardened cannabutter off the yucky looking water leaving the gross crap in the water. See if your dog will drink it or pour it down the drain. Pound of butter per oz makes decent cannabutter.


----------

